# Traffic Signal



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I've started working on a G scale traffic light. I have everything I need except the very top and bottom of the traffic light. I'm not even sure how to describe what I'm looking for so here is a pic:  traffic signal 

The part I'm not sure how to make is the square stepped at the very top and the bottom. Any ideas on how to make something like this?


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Using individual plates of styrene tapered on the edges and stacked one on top of the other would work. Might take a bit of time, but it would not be difficult.


----------

